# Oceanic biocube



## :P (May 30, 2011)

hi, 

I was thinking of getting a oceanic biocube 14g and have a nano reef in it.
Do people recommend it?
Is this a good idea?
If it is would i need to make any adjustments to it?

Thank you!


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

It would be good to get some answers?


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

getting mad that someone doesnt answer your post in a half hour wont get you much help....chill out


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

It all depends on what you mean by adjustments? It can be made into a reef with what you take out of the box, but if you are wanting sps corals you will have to up grade some items. It kind of all depends on you and what your end goal of what a nano reef is to you


----------



## :P (May 30, 2011)

Sorry.

I am very new at this- what are sps corals and what are lps corals?
what i meant by adjustments is should i change the filtration? And should i change the lighting?


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

SPS = Small polyp Stony
LPS = Large polyp Stony


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

If it will be a soft coral as in mushrooms, xzenia that type of coral it should be ok as far as lights. You may want to use one of the of the rear chambers as a refugium with macro algie .


----------

